# Fantasy Schutzhund



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

I came up with a new schutzhund/IPO related game that is based on Fantasy Football. The USCA Nationals will be the first trial for this game.

Rules: You pick your team. One handler/dog team for each phase. You cannot pick the same team for multiple phases. Highest score wins. In the case of a tie, we will use schutzhund trial rules (highest Protection, then High OB, then High Tracking) to determine a winner. If there is still a tie, the winner is the earliest entrant. 

Winner gets a $25 Elite K9 Gift Certificate.

See a list of competitors and register for the game HERE

Good Luck!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sounds fun. I saw this on your site.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A different team for each phase? I can't pick Deb across the board?!


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Nope sorry. Different handler for each phase. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

~sigh~ That would make me a traitor! But I'm game.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Great idea. Seems like fun.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I entered!

So what happens if a team pulls? You're basically SOL?


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

G-burg said:


> I entered!
> 
> So what happens if a team pulls? You're basically SOL?



Thanks for signing up!

You can change your team anytime. Just re-submit your picks. Registration ends the day the trial begins. 

If your team pulls during the trial. You are SOL :laugh:


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I entered! Sounds like fun!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Well this is fun! I'm submitting mine now, will be fun to watch live and see how I fair!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I submitted my picks. There are so many good teams, hard to decide! My own trainer is included in one of mine, though I hope he rocks all three phases.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I entered but one thing that would make it helpful is if you could copy-paste into the forms. I couldn't do this for some reason (Firefox, OSX Mavericks)


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Good to see a bunch of people entering. The more the merrier.



Kaimeju said:


> I entered but one thing that would make it helpful is if you could copy-paste into the forms. I couldn't do this for some reason (Firefox, OSX Mavericks)


I will look into that. Thank you for letting me know.

John


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I got my team in. My wife is working on hers tonight. I also shared this on my FB page.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

So I'm curious. How did you guys come up with your team? Any strategy behind it? Just pick people you know? My wife and I actually had a lot of fun with this.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm VERY new to IPO...so still learning. I made my choices based off of names/dogs I recognized from discussions with my TD, other club members, and some groups in Facebook. I've watched youtube videos on some too. I'm sure people with a lot more experience will do better than me in this, but it was fun! Maybe I will have "Beginner's Luck" !!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I finally got the page to load and entered.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This is fun! I don't know who to pick for tracking....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, protection and obedience were easy, but I went with my gut for tracking.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I just had fun with it. Picked a few people I knew. Pan got tracking since his eyes had been wonky so his nose should be better, right? XD


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow! Thanks everyone for playing. The picks are all over the place with a nice variety of people being selected. Keep them coming!


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Trial starts Friday. Make sure to get your picks in!

’14 USCA Nationals ? High In Trial


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Results are rolling in!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

All my pics are in. I didn't do too bad. 
My tracking pick- 97
My OB pick- 97
My Protection pic- 97
Total- 291


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Fantasy Schutzhund = how we think we and our dog should do vs what the dog does do and what the judge catches.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I'm not doing well. We shall see how OB is tomorrow. So far:
A - 95 (high is 97)
B - ?
C - 97 (high was 99)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I think I at least nailed the high OB score of 98. 

95-98-97 for a total of 290.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice! I actually had so much fun with this. What a great idea. I swear my wife came home from work with spreadsheets, pie charts, and statistics data that she based her choices on haha. It didn't pan out so well for her, but it was a blast trying to come up with a strategy.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Now I'm confused. My OB pic says DQ now. The team had all phases completed last night. Then today DQ. I don't understand this.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I ended up with 92-92-98...


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Some teams say DQ some say pulled for injury one says "Terminated". Does anyone know what would cause the dog and or the handler to get terminated.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I watched a dog that was "terminated" due to running from the helper back to the handler after the long bite. I believe the dog was later vetted and pulled from the last phase due to injury.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The dog that was terminated left the helper to run back to the handler after the courage test. Handler posted elsewhere an injury previously in the week may have played into it and the dog is now retired from sport. 

To be terminated is different than DQ as you can still finish the OB(if you haven't done that phase yet). Scorebook reflection..... out of control, no out, etc.
There was still a critique with the termination where there isn't one with a DQ.


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

I see that there was some fun had with this.... 

We have a winner of the 1st Fantasy IPO competition. With over 140+ submissions, nobody picked the best combination of Walker(A), Zappia(B), Segretto(C). We had four people that tied with an overall combined score of 290. We went through the first tie breaker and widdled the field down to two people with the same exact picks. The winning combination was Diehl, Zappia, Segretto. The earliest submission and ultimately the winner is....

Cindy B.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Am I confused how this works?? Wasn't Deb high tracking and high obedience? Or does it automatically default to the #2 person since you can't pick the same person for more than one phase? 

Fun game, sad I missed it!


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, you can only pick the handler/dog team for one phase. Deb tied for high tracking with Fabian Walker, so that explains why the best conceivable team would have been Walker, Zappia, and Segretto. 

I plan to make this a regular thing for the big trials so keep your eye out for the next one.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

My wife won!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Cool! Huge grats to her!!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

On the other hand I am at the bottom of the list 0-92-98


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

boobyprize


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> boobyprize


That sounds like a win for me!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Zahnburg said:


> My wife won!


Congrats!


----------

